# Shahrazad in Arabian Nights



## Alyaa (Aug 14, 2011)

Opaque ceramic painting on glass.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicely done and beautiful use of colors!


----------



## Alyaa (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Chanda95!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree. Those paintings are fantastic! How do you display them?


----------



## Alyaa (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks DonH, I painted them for my house or do you mean something else I don't understand?


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

So beautifully done!


----------



## Alyaa (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks PencilMeIn!


----------

